# 2015 Cruze 2lt Engine codes



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

You need to programme the EBCM and the steering angle sensor.

The steering angle sensor receives a 12 V reference voltage from the Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM). The EBCM receives high speed controller area network (CAN) message inputs from the steering angle sensor identifying the position and direction of the steering wheel rotation. The EBCM utilizes this signal to calculate the driver intended driving direction.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Hi I have a couple codes on my cruze with a light one.When I start the car, it comes up with the message " Service Stabiltrak." I did change the Electronic Brake Control Module and cant figure out if I just need to get that reprogrammed. The codes are B3902 which says "incorrect immobilizer identifier received" and symptom 00.And there is also the code C0710 which I'm not sure if it is linked to the B3902 code or not. But the C0710 code says "Steering Position Signal Calibration Data Set Not Programmed" and symptom 42.The car has 93000 miles on it and it is a salvaged title so there is n warranty. Any help would be appreciated .Thanks.


*B3902*





Do Not Swap Control Modules on Global Architecture Models – TechLink







gm-techlink.com





*C0710 *(minimal info)





Code C0710 Chevrolet: Steering Position Signal


The steering angle sensor receives a 12 V reference voltage from the Electronic Brake Control Module (EBCM). The EBCM receives high speed controller area




www.autocodes.com





Somewhat related:








2011 Cruze OBD Codes - Related?


130000 miles on the Cruze. Driving in wet weather and hit a pothole on the highway. A few minutes later I get Service Stabilitrak, service traction control and my ABS light on all at the same time. The nice folks at O'Reilly's scanned and I have 3 codes: U0140 - Lost Communication With Body...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

thank you both for your help, I think I'll talk to GM dealer about doing it


----------

